# Socionics types and their overall moods



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I doubt it's a viable method of identification, but let's do this for teh lulz. Pick one and click on the spoiler button 

1. Explorative; light-hearted and detached curiosity; focused on interests and ideas; usually upbeat and good-natured.

* *




ILE (ENTp)




2. Soft, helping; gentle smile; touch naturally; comfort oriented; sensual and expressive.

* *




SEI (ISFp)




3. Strong tastes and preferences; enthusiastic and forceful about likes and dislikes; socialites; emotionally involved; reflect values of community; large emotional range.

* *




ESE (ESFj)





4. Detached critical analysis; clear and independent thought and worldviews; appearance of self-control.

* *




LII (INTj)




5. Dramatism, restraint, alarm; purposeful emotions and purposeful involvement.

* *




EIE (ENFj)




6. Tough, serious, decisive, tough-minded, disciplined, controlling, firm, resolute; mistrustful; stand their ground.

* *




LSI (ISTj)





7. Forceful; demanding of others; go-getters; not easily intimidated; ready for confrontation.

* *




SLE (ESTp)





8. Wacky, goofy, dreamy, zany; interested in people's inner experiences and where people are going with their emotional life; mix of joy and melancholy.

* *




IEI (INFp)




9. Flair, playfulness; socialites; physical center of attention; hands-on involvement in world around them.

* *




SEE (ESFp)





10. Goofy; don't reveal their inner life; interested in processes; passive relaxedness; ironic attitude.

* *




ILI (INTp)





11. Unbridled optimism; like movement; energetic; opportunistic; like to test limits; direct.

* *




LIE (ENTj)





12. Concerned about proper behavior; stand their ground; hard to convince; conservative views and methods.

* *




ESI (ISFj)





13. Always busy with projects; practical and skeptical; action oriented; professional; active involvement.

* *




LSE (ESTj)





14. Gentle but with firm principles; demonstrate positive attitude; willingness to share your world.

* *




EII (INFj)





15. Playfulness; tinge of irony; acceptance; frivolous; warm curiosity about people and relationships.

* *




IEE (ENFp)





16. Soft blankness; internal independence; hard to impress; not easily excited; emotionally cool.

* *




SLI (ISTp)




source: socionics.us


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

*8.* Wacky, goofy, dreamy, zany; interested in people's inner experiences and where people are going with their emotional life; mix of joy and melancholy.



Though a case could also be made for:

1. Explorative; light-hearted and detached curiosity; focused on interests and ideas; usually upbeat and good-natured.

or

15. Playfulness; tinge of irony; acceptance; frivolous; warm curiosity about people and relationships.




NOTE: 10's fly appears to be unzipped.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

StellarTwirl said:


> NOTE: 10's fly appears to be unzipped.


Ah, thanks. Stupid tags


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

INTj fits me the best here, I suppose, in that anything does not actually contradict me. I did test ENTj in socionics, and the last few traits fit me but "unbridled optimism" throws it off as I'm mostly kind of a cynic. But I suppose most people don't fit 100% of their overall type descriptions.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

I relate most to

10. Goofy; don't reveal their inner life; interested in processes; passive relaxedness; ironic attitude.

ILI (INTp) 


But also to

4. Detached critical analysis; clear and independent thought and worldviews; appearance of self-control.

LII (INTj) 


And

1. Explorative; light-hearted and detached curiosity; focused on interests and ideas; usually upbeat and good-natured.

ILE (ENTp)


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol! I chose number 1 and got ENTp. ^_^ My second choice, though, was number 15 which does happen to be ENFp. I didn't look, either.  

What's funny is I do keep on getting ENTp when it comes to Socionics. Or INFp. I find that funny.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

aconite said:


> 8. Wacky, goofy, dreamy, zany; interested in people's inner experiences and where people are going with their emotional life; mix of joy and melancholy.
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


The spoilers made this interesting and more reliable. My best fit was IEI (Ni+Fe), the second best IEE (Ne+Fi).


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

doubt it's a viable method of identification, but let's do this for teh lulz. Pick one and click on the spoiler button 

1. Explorative; light-hearted and detached curiosity; focused on interests and ideas; usually upbeat and good-natured.

ILE (ENTp)

Yup, as I soon as I read 1 I was like that's definitely me. I read everything else afterwards and nothing hit quite at home as the first one. Then I started randomly guessing all of them an I was pretty accurate but only because after In areas the first four I realized you broke them up in their quadras.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

...

LII. Right. I will stop pretend I'm not such an INTP I can't even avoid being drawn to INTP profiles


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I relate most to INFp in Socionics and ENFP in MBTI


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

10. Goofy; don't reveal their inner life; interested in processes; passive relaxedness; ironic attitude.
ILI (INTp)



That means Ni-Te? or Ti-Ne?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

NingenExp said:


> 10. Goofy; don't reveal their inner life; interested in processes; passive relaxedness; ironic attitude.
> ILI (INTp)
> 
> 
> ...


INTp is Ni-Te.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I can relate to the ENFj and INFp ones.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

MrMagpie said:


> I relate most to
> 
> 10. Goofy; don't reveal their inner life; interested in processes; passive relaxedness; ironic attitude.
> 
> ...


That is exactly why I think that without any objective criteria, the who typing thing is nonsensical.


----------

